# Handy hack install....



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What's wrong in this pics? :whistling:


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

They did not leave the rough in trim ring on for the tile guys.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Right but take a closer look and you will find more than that lol.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ct18 said:


> they did not leave the rough in trim ring on for the tile guys.


*looks a little deep for a Moen roughin ... *


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like a Delta trim plate/Moen rough in
Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ESPinc said:


> Looks like a Delta trim plate/Moen rough in
> Very Nice!!!!


You got it!!! They used plastic anchors to hold it as you can see on the second picture.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I noticed the tiles first, while I was trying to figure out how they got the screws through I noticed the POSitemp... That would keep the water out REAL nice


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

why did you have to go there and what did you end up doing? what did you tell the H.O.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Good idea lol


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Little bit of silver tape and it's good to go.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> why did you have to go there and what did you end up doing? what did you tell the H.O.


Some friend of mine sent me those pics, his mother in law just remodeled the bathroom and was told for the tile guy that she just need the handle. They live in a couple hours from me so I told my friend: .....call a local license plumber... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes it's easier to just do it right, lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RJ did the rough in. I set the trim. :laughing:


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Nathan901 said:


> Sometimes it's easier to just do it right, lol


Unfortunately, people who are too cheap to call a plumber learn that the hard way.


----------



## APP14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Handyman Special!


----------

